

Great Captcha IDEA - MykalM
http://www.josscrowcroft.com/demos/motioncaptcha/

======
snikch
I like the idea in theory, but there's a few of practical issues

1) I got the circle, and I tried 8 times before giving up. I was pretty damn
close but it just denied me. There seems to be more lenience in the straight
line options, perhaps just stick to them.

2) What's the fallback for blind users?

3) There are 16 images that are used, and you can have as many guesses as you
want. I'm guessing that it's easily brute forced. How about dynamically
generate a shape from n lines?

------
maushu
This seems to be easily bypassed even if you dynamically generate the shapes.

------
amccloud
What stops me from submitting the form with curl?

------
karanbhangui
doesn't seem to work too well in this: <http://i.imgur.com/bCLVN.png>

